# اعترافات فتاة مسلمة أحبت 3 مسيحيين فى 4 سنوات



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*



لأول مرة وبشجاعة نادرة..
اعترافات فتاة مسلمة أحبت 3 مسيحيين فى 4 سنوات

فتاة عادية جدا، مثل باقى الفتيات، أنهيت مرحلة الثانوية العامة بعد أن مرت دون ارتباط، فقط مذاكرة، قررت تأجيل الموضوع للجامعة، ودخلت جامعة القاهرة كلية التجارة، حيث الانطلاق والحب والارتباط، مر الفصل الدراسى الأول فى التعرف على الأصدقاء، حيث تعرفت على الكثير والكثير، ومع بداية الفصل الثانى شهر يناير 2001 تعرفت على «رامز» عن طريق مكتبة تبيع الملازم، دخلت المكتبة فرأيته، لفت انتباهى، شاب أبيض، وسيم، عيناه واسعتان بنيتان، وشعره بنى وناعم، طويل قليلا، وجسمه متناسق تماما، نظرت إليه دون أن يلاحظنى، وهو يقول للبائع: ملزمة محاسبة لمجوعة «3 ج»، فبادرت بالسؤال، أنت فى سنة 3 فأجانبى نعم، فسألته «بيقولوا 2 أصعب سنة» فأجابنى اللى يذاكر مفيش حاجة صعبة عليه، فقلت له أنا دينا، فرد وأنا رامز، وأخذنا نتحدث عن المناهج والأساتذة، ومشينا سويا حتى وصلنا أمام مدرج المحاضرات وقال لى عندى محاضرة، واستأذن وانصرف، لم أستطع الابتعاد، ذهبت لأصدقائى وطلبت منهم أن نجلس بجوار المدرج وبالفعل مكثنا فى المكان حتى انتهت المحاضرة، خرج فوجدنى واقفة، حاولت أن أنشغل بأى شىء حتى لا يشعر أننى أنتظره، لكن حدث ما لم أتوقع، نادانى باسمى قال «دينا» وكأن الكلمة خرجت من أعماقى أنا، لا أعلم لماذا ارتعش جسدى، نظرت إليه وحاولت التماسك، فقال لى أنت لسه هنا، فقلت نعم، فرد أكلتى، إيه رأيك نأكل سوا، فوافقت على الفور وقبل أن نذهب عرفته بأصدقائى واستأذنا منهم وذهبنا، وفورا قال لى «هقولك على حاجة بمنتهى الصراحة، أنا من ساعة ما سبتك ودخلت المدرج مغبتيش عن بالى مش عارف ليه، مش هقولك أنه حب بس فى حاجة حصلت، وأتمنى أن نقترب أكثر، وبالفعل حدث، أصبحنا على اتصال دائم، نذهب للجامعة سويا ونجلس طول الوقت مع بعض، بلا أصدقاء، وبعد مرور أيام تحولت العلاقة تلقائيا لحب، قال لى إنه يريد مقابلة والدى، صارحنى بحبه قائلا «أنا بحبك ونفسى أكمل حياتى معاكى»، فقلت هفكر، وفى اليوم التالى مباشرة أخبرته بموافقتى على الأمر، لكن بعد انتهاء الفصل الدراسى مثلما قالت أمى التى أخبرتها بالأمر، فقال لى إن والدته تريد التحدث معى ومع والدتى، فوافقت وكلمتنى والدته التى لم تكن تعلم كيف تعبر لى عن مشاعرها تجاهى دون أن ترانى، وأنها أحبتنى من كلام رامز، وتحدثت مع والدتى واتفقت معها على زيارتنا بعد انتهاء العام الدراسى، ومرت ثلاثة شهور، الأوضاع مستقرة تماما، وكل يوم نقترب أكثر، وفى يوم اتفقنا على الذهاب لشراء بعض الملابس له غدا بعد المحاضرات، وذهبت للجامعة كأى يوم، لم أجده، انتظرته قليلا، لم يأت، قررت الاتصال به حتى أعرف سبب تأخره، فسألته، ورد بمنتهى التلقائية، ماما قررت تروح الكنيسة وكان لازم أوصلها وأنا معاها دلوقتى هروحها البيت وأجيلك أو نتقابل فى وسط البلد على طول.

«اتكتمت«، مش عارفة أستوعب
سألته ماما فين؟
فى الكنيسة.. والله.
سيب ماما وسيب الكنيسة وتعالى حالا.
هوصل أمى البيت بس.
طيب بسرعة، وقفلت الخط.
أنا مش مستوعبة، وبدأت أسأل نفسى، هو أنا كلمته؟ هو رد عليه وقالى أنه فى الكنيسة ولا أنا موهومة؟ كنيسة إيه؟ هو مسيحى؟ هو أنا مسلمة؟ هو إيه اللى حصل؟ هو أنا كلمت رامز ولا حد غيره؟
رامز مفيش على إيديه صليب، ممكن يكون مدقوق بس أنا مشفتهوش؟، لا مفيش صليب، أنا شفت إيديه أكثر من مرة.
هو إحنا عمرنا ما اتكلمنا فى الدين بشكل مباشر، بس عمر ما حصل كلام يوضح أى شىء إزاى، عمره ما سألنى عن علاقتى بالله ولم أهتم بكونه يصلى ويصوم أم لا، كما لم أستعجب من عدم سؤاله عن عدم ارتدائى الحجاب، أو يقول لى مثل باقى الشباب المسلم «إن شاء الله بقى أول ما نتجوز تلبسى الحجاب»، كيف لم تطرح قضية أو واحدة توضح لنا الأمر، لم نختلف على فكرة، أو مبدأ دينى أو دنيوى.
رامز لا يختلف عنى «اللون، الملامح، الرائحة، نظرة العين، لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يتحدث ولا يمشى بطريقة مختلفة».
بدأت استيعاب الأمر، حاولت أن أرتب كلامى، لكن ماذا سأقول له، «أنا مسلمة»، أم أساله «هو أنت مسيحى»، مش عارفة أرتب الكلام.
مر الوقت الذى لم يتجاوز ساعة حتى جاء، لمحته، لم تتغير ملامح وجهه كما هو فقط «رامز».
سألنى عن أخبارى واعتذر قائلا «أنا أسف مكلمتكيش قبل ما أروح الكنيسة، لو أعرف أصلا كنت قلتلك تيجى معانا، ماما نفسها تشوفك وكانت هتبقى فرصة حلوة قوى».
أنا ساكتة.
إنتى ساكتة ليه؟
رامز أنت عمرك ما فكرت فى اسمى؟
بدهشة قال ما له؟
أنا اسمى «دينا أحمد عبدالموجود عبدالعليم».
صمت قليلا وقال لى: فجأة كده؟
أكيد مش فجأة، من زمان، بس السؤال إزاى.
تحولت حالة الدهشة واللاوعى التى مررت بها من دقائق إليه، ظل صامتا لفترة، وكنت على يقين بأن كل الأسئلة التى وجهتها لنفسى وجهها هو أيضا لنفسه، وكل ما دار ببالى دار بباله.
نظر إلى بشوق وقال: لا مش هينفع.
فعلا مش هينفع.
لأ مش هينفع أعيش من غيرك، مش هاقدر، لازم نعمل حاجة.
فكرت وحدى فى الأمر وهو جالس بجوارى يراقب وجهى وينظر إليه وكأنها المرة الأخيرة التى سيرانى فيها.

قلت لنفسى أغير دينى، لا مش هاقدر، أمى ممكن تموت فيها، طيب أقنع أهلى ويغير هو دينه بس هعمله مشاكل، طيب محدش فينا يغير دينه ونتجوز جواز مدنى، ممكن أقنع أهلى، لو كلهم اقتنعوا برضه أمى مش هتوافق، ممكن يحصل لها حاجة، فعلا تموت، مااقدرش أعمل كده، وبعدين أنا مؤمنة بعقيدتى وأنا صح، أكيد هو كمان مقتنع أنه صح، ومؤمن بعقيدته، يعنى مش هينفع حد يغير عقيدته علشان التانى. نظرت إليه وقلت بقوة رامز أنت مسيحى وأنا مسلمة مش هغير عقيدتى علشان خاطرك، ومش عاوزاك تغير عقيدتك علشان خاطرى، ومش هينفع نفتح على نفسنا باب مش هيتقفل غير بوجع.

أنتى أزاى بتقولى كده، أنتى مش بتحبينى.
«أنا بحبك بس مش هينفع نكمل مع بعض، الموضوع لازم ينتهى». تركته جالسا وذهبت، وكأنى تركت كل حياتى ورائى، فى هذه اللحظة تزعزعت عقيدتى بكل شىء، وكأن أحد قال لى أنتى مش دينا، وأمك مش أمك، وبيتك مش بيتك، وأخواتك مش أخواتك، والشارع اللى بتمشى فيه مش موجود، وربنا مش ربنا، والكون كله مختلف. لم أستطع سوى الهروب من الموقف الذى كان أكبر من طاقتى على التحمل. ذهبت لأمى وأخبرتها ما حدث فقالت لى لقد قمت بالتصرف الصحيح. حاول رامز بعد ذلك الاتصال بى لكنى رفضت الرد، ولحسن الحظ تزامن الموضوع مع انتهاء العام الدراسى، ومرت الإجازة، وبدأ العام الدراسى الجديد، رأيته مرات قليلة دون أن اهتم محاولة إخفاء اشتياقى إليه، وبمرور الوقت استطعت تجاوز الأمر، لكن لا أستطيع أن أقول وكأنه لم يكن.

مرت الأيام وانتهى العام الثانى من الدراسة الجامعية دون ارتباط، وفى إجازة العام ذهبت مع أسرتى للتصييف بالساحل الشمالى صيف 2002، «أسبوع بحر وروقان ويمكن حب.. ربنا يسهل« وهناك تقابلنا بالصدفة فى اليوم الرابع مع أصدقاء أختى الكبيرة «أحمد وعبدالله» وكنت على سابق معرفة بهما، وكان معهما صديقهما الثالث «سمير» شاب أبيض وطويل عيناه عسلية وشعره ذهبى اللون، رأيته لأول مرة وقتها، واتفقنا جميعا «أنا وأخواتى الثلاثة وأحمد وعبدالله وسمير» على استكمال الأسبوع معا، وحدث، لكن كنت دائما أنفرد بسمير عن قصد منى ومنه، حيث اقتربنا جدا من بعض، تحدثنا فى كل شىء «الحب والصداقة والأسرة والجامعة« حكى لى كثيرا عن علاقاته السابقة، وعرفت كل شىء عنه وكذلك هو، سمير احتوانى وفهمنى واستطاع أن يكشف جوانب من شخصيتى لم أكن أعرفها، فى ثلاثة أيام اقتربنا فيهم من بعض تماما وكأننا تربينا معا، لاحظ الجميع قربى من سمير، وفى اليوم الأخير من المصيف قالت لى أختى «هو فيه إيه بينك وبين سمير» فقلت ولا حاجة، فردت طيب خدى بالك علشان سمير مسيحى.

تانى، هو أنا موعودة؟ أنا كل ما يعجبنى ولد يطلع مسيحى ومش داقق صليب، صعب، هو أنا فيا حاجة غلط، شكلى مسيحى؟، لونى لونهم؟ طيب ما إحنا لون بعض، هم مميزين بالمناخير، يمكن تكون مناخيرى شبهم؟ لا.. عادية؟ هم ريحتهم مميزة، يمكن تكون ريحتى زيهم، بس أنا ريحتى عادية وشكلى عادى وكمان سمير شكله عادى جدا مصرى عادى. لأ مفيش حاجه أصلا، دول 3 أيام، يعنى مش قصة، بس أنا حسيت بمشاعر مختلفة، وبعدين هو ليه كان بيقرب كده، مش موضوع صداقة، كان فكرنى مسيحية، أنا مش محجبة، بس أختى محجبة، وباين أنها مسلمة. طيب، خلاص، مش مهم، كأنه مفيش حاجه حصلت، إحنا أصحاب وبس، وعدنا إلى القاهرة. قررت عدم الهرب هذه المرة، سأواجه الأمر ولن أختفى من حياة سمير، قد تحدث أمور تغير الموضوع.

وبمجرد وصولى اتصل بى ولم أستطع أن أمنع نفسى عن رؤيته، كنا نتحدث يوميا، يتصل بى بمجرد أن يقوم من النوم، ويأتى إلى الجامعة، ونقضى اليوم سويا، وفى نهاية اليوم أتصل به، على اعتبار أننا أصدقاء، لكنها لم تكن الحقيقة، حاولت الهرب من مشاعرى عن طريق التقرب لشخص آخر مسلم، لكن لم أجد به ما وجدته فى سمير المسيحى، الذى أحببته وتعودت عليه وكذلك هو، لم نعترف بالحب، لكنه لا يحتاج اعتراف، كان واضحا وضوح الشمس، لم نهتم لفترة على اعتبار أنها مشاعر ستذهب مع الوقت، لكنها استمرت، لم تنته ولم تتوقف، بل كانت تزيد وتصبح أقوى وأشد، ما ميز علاقتى به هو التفاهم الكامل والاحتواء، لم أكن بحاجة مطلقا لأن أشكو أليه فقد كان يعلم ما يؤلمنى، وما أفكر به، ماذا أريد، كيف أشعر تجاه الأشخاص، متى أغضب ومتى أفرح، حتى وإن لم أتحدث معه، فقط بمجرد أن ينظر لعينى، أكثر شخص ارتحت إليه فى حياتى وشعرت بالأمان والراحة معه، وفى يوم أيقنت أن الأمور خارج نطاق السيطرة ولم أعد أحتمل أكثر من ذلك، أنا أحبه فعلا وهو كذلك، فبادرت بالحديث إليه وقلت له أنى أحبه وأعلم أنه كذلك، لم ينكر الأمر بل أكده، لكننا اتفقنا على أنه لن يصلح، وقررنا أن نظل أصدقاء، وأستمر الوضع كما هو، لكنى وصلت لمرحلة عدم الاحتمال، نحن لسنا أصدقاء ولن نكون هكذا، لذلك قررت قطع علاقتى به تماما وأخبرته بالقرار، فقال على الأقل نظل أصدقاء ونطمئن على بعض، فرفضت وقلت له إن الحب لا يتحول أبدا لصداقة، وقطعت علاقتى به بعد أن استمرت لمدة شهرين، شعرت فيهما أننى وجدت ضالتى فى الدنيا، فهو الشخص الذى احتوانى وفهمنى وعرف كل ما بداخلى دون أن أبوح به، كنت أتمنى أن أظل بقربه، لكنه للأسف مسيحى. لماذا يحدث معى هكذا؟ لماذا دائما يقع حظى مع الشباب المسيحى، هناك خطأ ما، يجب أن أميز نفسى، يجب أن يظهر إسلامى فى شىء، قررت ارتداء الحجاب حتى لا يحدث ذلك مرة أخرى، أعلنها للجميع »أنا مسلمة ولابسة الحجاب».

مرت الأعوام وأنهيت دراستى بعد أن تعرفت على شاب مسلم صديقى وارتبطت به من ديسمبر 2003 وانتهت القصة بمجرد انتهاء مرحلة الجامعة مباشرة فى ديسمبر 2005، وبحثت عن عمل بالمجال الذى أحبه، الصحافة، وفى شهر أبريل 2006، ذهبت لدورة تدريبية فى العين السحنة لشباب الأحزاب السياسية، وكانت مدة الدورة ثلاثة أيام، ومنذ أن دخلنا قاعة الاجتماعات لفت انتباهى شاب أسمر قصير عيناه سوداء وشعره بلون الليل، لديه غمازات بخدوده ساحرة تبرز عندما يبتسم أو يضحك، ظل ينظر إلى وكأنه يقول لى أنتى أيضا جميلة، دخل المحاضر الذى طلب من كل فرد أن يعرف نفسه وكان دوره قبلى، فقال اسمى »بيتر«، سمعت الاسم وكأن أحدهم أخبرنى نكته، بيتر، كنت أريد الضحك، لكنى تماسكت، الأمر واضح تماما أنا محجبة وهو بيتر، انتهت، لكنها لم تنته، فلا الحجاب، ولا الاسم، ولا الدين يستطيع أن يمنع مشاعر من التحرك تجاه فرد، تعرفنا جيدا بعد أول جلسة، وبقينا طول الفترة مع بعض نأكل ونشرب ونحضر المحاضرات ونلعب ونضحك وننزل إلى البحر، وفى اليوم الثالث قررنا عدم النوم، فهو اليوم الأخير، وبالفعل بقينا طوال الليل معا، نتحدث ونحكى ونضحك ونبكى، حكى لى كل ما مر به فى حياته، وحكيت له عن سمير ورامز، وعن أصدقائى وعائلتى، وكنا نتعامل على اعتبار أننا أصدقاء أيضا، تلك الحجة المزيفة التى أقولها لنفسى كلما تحركت مشاعرى فى الاتجاه المعاكس، لكنى أكون على يقين بأنها مجرد حجة، المهم تقابلت مع بيتر أكثر من مرة بعد أن عدنا للقاهرة، وتعودت على لقائه والحديث معه يوميا فى «الفاضى والمليان»، أشعر بالملل فأتصل به يأتى إلى ونأكل آيس كريم ونتمشى فى شوارع وسط البلد التى ملت من تجولنا بها، وفى يوم أخبرنى بأنه يريد التحدث إلى فى موضوع هام، فعرفت ماذا يريد أن يقول، وفكرت فى الأمر جيدا، أنا أيضا تحركت مشاعرى تجاهه لكن لن يفلح الأمر، فبيتر مصيره مثل مصير رامز وسمير، لكنه رفض أن ينتهى الموضوع هكذا وقال إنه على استعداد أن يدخل الإسلام من أجلى، لكنى شعرت بأنه مجرد كلام يقوله لعدم تقبله الفكرة، وقلت له لا أريد أن يدخل الإسلام من أجلى، وإن قرر فلن يكون للأمر علاقة بى، وقطعت علاقتى به. لا أعلم ماذا أقول الآن، ولا أعلم أيضا لماذا حدث لى كل ذلك، لا أستطيع استيعاب فكرة مرورى بثلاث تجارب مع ثلاثة شباب مسيحيين وأنا مسلمة، ليس لدى تفسير لما حدث سوى أن المشاعر الإنسانية مجردة تماما، ولا تنظر لدين، ولا يقف أمامها طائفة أو مذهب، هى مشاعر تنطلق مهما كانت الديانات ولن تتوقف إلا إذا قرر الإنسان أن يصمد أمامها وينهيها، أنا كنت قوية واستطعت ذلك أكثر من مرة، لكنى على يقين بأن هناك آلاف الشباب مروا بقصص حب انتهت بجحيم بسبب الهلال والصليب.

تاريخ نشر الخبر : 05/12/2008

نقلا عن اليوم السابع​*


----------



## twety (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*سبحان الله*
*ايه دى*
*كانها قصه ولد ممكن*
*لكن قصه بنت*
*سبحان الله ........*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

_*كل شيء ممكن


مرسي تويتي علي مرورك​*_


----------



## loly80 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

هل الفتاة المسيحية تسنطيع ان تفعل مثلها او الشاب المسيحس


بالطبع لا


لاننا نكون فريسة سهلة للوحوش التي لا تفكير اننا نرضخ


اتمني ان الدنيا تتغير لاحسن


وان النات يعرفوا الاول دة مين وديانتة ومستقبلة وحياتة الروحية


من كل ناحية تراها بعين واقعية


وبعد زلك القرار يكون



ولاكن لااحب الاول وبعدها يحلها الف حلاال


يهيء الية لازم نوعي بعضينا بعضا



حتي تكون كل اعضائنا كنيسة مرتبطة وننمي اخلاقنا سوي



حتي يكون بينا قديسين وقديسات جوة وبرة بيوتهم


مش كدة والا اية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رايك جميل وصح وانا معاكي فيه

بس المشكله دلوقتي ان في بنات كتيره قوووي

بيقعوا في الحب بسهوله وانا قصدي بيقعوا لان بتكون مصايد للبنات المسيحين

واغلب البنات مش بتفكر ولا بتشغل عقلها الحب ده ينفع ولا لأ 

مرسي ليكي علي مرورك ورايك المهم

ربنا يحافظ علي ولاده

​*


----------



## vetaa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياربى معقوووووول*
*والاولاد دى ايه مش حاسين*
*ده حتى احنا دايما بيبان علينا اننا مسيحين*

*يلا ربنا يهدى الجميع*
*والمفروض البنت دى تتعظ*
*يمكن فعلا ربنا كاتبلها تبقى مسيحيه*
*متعرفش وصلت لحد فين دى يا مايكل*

*قصه جميله ياريت نتعمل منها*
*واحنا التلات اخوات دخلنا الموضوع بتاعك يا مايكل*
*افرح بقى هههههههههه


** 
*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراا على الخبر وربنا يهدى كل الناس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ياربى معقوووووول*
> *والاولاد دى ايه مش حاسين*
> *ده حتى احنا دايما بيبان علينا اننا مسيحين*
> 
> ...




*ده شرف ليه ان التلاته قطط يردوا علي موضوعي

مرسي ليكي فتوت علي مرورك الجميل

وربنا يهدي الكل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا على الخبر وربنا يهدى كل الناس





*مرسي بطوط علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يهدي الجميع​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مجهود حسن اعتقد ان استغرق منك وقت كبير*
*الله يقدر ويساعدك على فعل الخير*


----------



## hmmm (6 ديسمبر 2008)

قصة  غريبة            ربنا  يهدى  الكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي بهاء و hmmm علي مروركم


وربنا يهدي الكل​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا عجبنى بيتر اوى يعنى هيا رفضت 

تتضحى بدينها علشان خاطرة وهو بكل بساطة 

راضى انه يضحى بيه 

ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشعارفه اقول ايه ياريتها تحس انها دعوة من يسوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي انجي وكيريا علي مروركم


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## sara A (7 ديسمبر 2008)

حاولت الهرب من مشاعرى عن طريق التقرب لشخص آخر مسلم، لكن لم أجد به ما وجدته فى سمير المسيحى
هوا دا السبب الحقيقى فهم لا يملكون ما نملكه نحن المسيحيون من مشاعر وحب وأحساس لا يمتلكونها هم​


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*مش موضوع ان المشاعر ملهاش ديانات بس هى اصلا بتدور على الحب والى بيعمل كدى اكيد هيعد يحب على نفسه اى حد اما بالنسبة الى بيلفت نظرها دايما مسيحيين يمكن لان فيهم نعمة ربنا وبركة بتخلى اى حد يرتاح معاهم مع التحفظ ان موقف اخر ولد معجبنيش
يعنى لو حاجة زى كدة فى داهية المهم المسيح
هو الواحد يفكر فى ابديته ولا فى كام سنة هيعيشهم هنا*


----------



## osa2010 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
شكراً  على تلك القصة ورغم انى متعصب جداً فى ردودى ولكن أقول لكم اننا اذا تركنا أنفسنا ونسينا  الديانة فسنجد أنفسنا نعيش حياة متماسكة أخوة كما يحدث في الحروب وفى الغربة وفى الشدائد وأيضا سنحب بعضنا البعض  وسنعيش حياة كريمه لأ ننا بطبيعتنا نحب الآخر فإذا نسي الآخر تعصبة فسيبادلنا الحب وهذا ما حدث مع الاخت  وربنا يهدى الآخر .......
سلام ومحبة الله ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح لجميع أصدقاء المنتدى


----------



## sameh7610 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*نـــــــــــــو كومـنـــــــــت​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي ساره وجيلان علي مروركم 


وربنا يهدي الجميع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي osa2010 وسامح علي مروركم


وربنا يهدي الكل​*


----------



## cross in ksa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلن لذيذ الاخ بيتر ربنا معاه وربنا معاها ويحافظ عليها او كانت بنت مسيحيه كان زمنها مجوزينها لحد من الشباب الملتحى ومشغلينها خدامه بس نشكر ربنا ان الشباب طلعوا مسلمين يقدرون ويحترمون الدين​


----------



## cross in ksa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عفوا طلعوا مسيحين مش مسلمين 

سلام رب المجد معكم


----------



## رانا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بدون تعليق​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي cross in ksa ورانا علي مروركم


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## zezza (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا no comment

ربنا يحافظ على ولاده و شبابه و يستر عليهم من الاعيب ابليس


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2008)

_غريبه بس بجد انا حاسس ان البنت بتحاول تقرب معنى من ده
ان مفيش اختلاف فى الا فى العقيده
ربنا ينور كل العقول ويوحد الايمان
مشكوووور مايكل​_


----------



## مـــريم (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يامايكل بص انا دمى محروووووووووووووق مشقادرةى اسكت لالالالالازم اتكلم
البنت دى كدابه ومفتريه عشان فى حاجات كتير مشعجبانى وحاساها هبله

بذمتكم فى شباب مسيحيين تافهين لدرجه بنت تسالهم على حاجه يقوموا خلاص فاكرينها وال ايه يقولها ماما فى الكنيسه وبتاع يعنى فى ولد هيعرف بنت ميعرفش حاجه عنها ويحبها ويتحايل عليها لا الحمد لله احنا شبابنا شبعانين بربنا سورى يعنى هى مش حلوة اساسا عشان تعمل نفسها ملكه جمال وبتاعه

ثانيا حضرتها متعملش فيها بنت مسلمه بجد وانها متمسكه بدينها والمسيحيين زى مايكونوا مصدقوا لاقوها
وبيجروا وراها اصلا دى فى ستين داهيه بردة شابنا شبعانين بربنا 

تلاقيها هى الا جريت وراهم وهما الا رفضوها فحبت تعمل نفسها ملاك وانها متمسكه بدينها عشان الناس تمدحها او لاقيهاقصه متنسجه من خيالها

لا البنت جامدة الصراحه عامله فيها فلانتينه هى هتسيعبط دى ولا ايه سورى مش حلوة ولا تعجبنى 
من الاخر كدة اما تلفيقه او هى الا كانت بتجرى وراهم الحمد لله شبابنا شبعان بيسوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي zezza وتوني ومريم علي مروركم ورايكم 


وربنا يرحمنا


​*


----------



## cobcob (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا مع رأى جيلان ان البنت دى كانت بتدور على حب وخلاص
باهتصار بتحب على روجها
اما عن رأى مريم
فياريت تسامحينى فى اللى هاقولو و ياريت ماتزعلوش من اللى هاقولو
شبابنا وبناتنا زى أى شباب فى أى مجتمع
فيهم الكويس وفيهم الوحش
فيهم اللى بيفكر صح واللى بيفكر غلط
كل المواقف اللى  حصلت مع البنت دى عادية ممكن تتكرر مع اى واحدة
كلنا اتعاملنا مع زملاء كتير فى المدرسة والكلية والشغل وماكانوش مسيحيين
بس اتعاملنا معاهم  عادى كزملاء
مش كل واحد هتشنكل فيه فى الشارع هاقول هو ده
ولا كل بنت تسأل لولد (اسمك ايه؟) ينتهى الحوار بينهم بارتباط عاطفى
مكانش حد غلب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي cobcob علي رايك اللي عجبني


وربنا يحمي ولاده وبناته​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco خبر جميل 
بس يا ريت الجماعة  يتركوها بحالها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكراااااااا حبيبي مايكل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي استاذ كليم علي مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كل هذه القصص تشيد الى اخلاق الشباب المسيحى عن الاخرين 

وجاذبية اليهم من ناحية التربية والاخلاق

ربنا يبارك فى اولاده ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك The Star علي مرورك ورايك 


وربنا يحمي كل اولاده​*


----------

